# Sexual Demons



## ChasingBliss (Nov 17, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of this?

A couple of months ago in one of my classes (psychology), we were talking about the existence of demons. One girl, started revealing some very personal info. She stated that sexual demons come to her frequently at night at perform sexual acts on her. She said that it always starts of nice then it gets ugly and violent. Yet she welcomes it. She was very descriptive and we were all looking at her like she had 3 eyes. Then I got scared. I believed her, I just thought she was crazy to share that with a class. Have any of you ever experienced this or even know about it.


----------



## BabyImaStarr (Nov 17, 2006)

I have heard of that before.  The ones that have sex with women are called incubus and the ones that have sex with men are called succubus.

Creepy!


----------



## isioma85 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yup. The church I went to back home was big on spiritual warfare, and a lot of women (and men) would talk about how they had incubi and succubi visit them, sometimes in their dreams, and sometimes just in broad daylight. This one lady said how a demon had his way with her while she was just waiting for the bus, and everybody around her was looking at her like she was crazy. I believe it's very real, and very painful for those people who experience it.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 17, 2006)

WTH?  I haven't heard of this before.  Why would someone welcome it?


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 17, 2006)

I think this is what the movie "The Entity" was about and it was based on a true story.


----------



## dlewis (Nov 17, 2006)

There was a movie out when I was younger about this.  I have never know anyone who have been through this.  That's why it's so important to have a relationship with GOD and know how to use the sword.


----------



## Cichelle (Nov 17, 2006)

I have heard of it several times in my line of work. Meds always cure the problem. Sorry. Just being honest.


----------



## JewelleNY (Nov 17, 2006)

*is there a way to channel these spirits? *


----------



## pebbles (Nov 17, 2006)

JewelleNY said:
			
		

> *is there a way to channel these spirits? *


 
No Jewelle, you don't want to do that, trust me!


----------



## gn1g (Nov 17, 2006)

yep and they need to be cast out.  Incubbus and Succubus.


----------



## Starian (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes, it exists. Demons all have different personalities and like to do certain things.

You got your historical demons, who like to hang out in old houses and mislead folks into believing they're the dead spirit of Lincoln.

You got your demons that feed off of gore and violence, and like to hang out in houses where a man may have dismembered his girlfriend and blew his brains out.

There are your "I want to possess you" type demons, who like to make folks act crazy, a la the Exorcist. If you ever read any Catholic texts about demon exorcism, it's some horrible stuff. And as real as the existence of air. 

And you have your demons that are less subtle and more bold with it, and like to feel up folks.

It's not that hard to grasp. If you believe in the Bible account of Genesis, there were angels who left heaven  'cause they saw the fine earth womens and wanted to holla'.  They had sex with these women and produced Nephilim. 

I think folks forget that demons are nothing more than former angels. There are no such thing as ghosts. That's just demons f'ing with people.


----------



## pebbles (Nov 17, 2006)

Starian said:
			
		

> Yes, it exists. Demons all have different personalities and like to do certain things.
> 
> You got your historical demons, who like to hang out in old houses and mislead folks into believing they're the dead spirit of Lincoln.
> 
> ...


 
Thank-you!


----------



## Honey6928215 (Nov 17, 2006)

This is quite interesting.....and scary!


----------



## dlewis (Nov 17, 2006)

Starian said:
			
		

> Yes, it exists. Demons all have different personalities and like to do certain things.
> 
> You got your historical demons, who like to hang out in old houses and mislead folks into believing they're the dead spirit of Lincoln.
> 
> ...



Thanks............


----------



## pebbles (Nov 17, 2006)

Honey6928215 said:
			
		

> This is quite interesting.....and scary!


 
It is scary, but it's important for people to understand that this is real. It sounds funny, and it's easy to think that folks who report this are just out of their minds, but demons are real. Sex demons are real. And this is nothing to play with. Really.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Nov 17, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> It is scary, but it's important for people to understand that this is real. It sounds funny, and it's easy to think that folks who report this are just out of their minds, but demons are real. Sex demons are real. And this is nothing to play with. Really.


 
I'm definitely going to get on my knees and pray tonight.  I have enough problems believe me.  This is the last thinig I want to deal with.


----------



## pebbles (Nov 17, 2006)

Honey6928215 said:
			
		

> *I'm definitely going to get on my knees and pray tonight. I have enough problems believe me. This is the last thinig I want to deal with.*


 
LOL!!  I'm with you, sis! I'm right there with you!


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Nov 17, 2006)

I have heard of this before... but my question is, how does a person dicern between a sexual/erotic dream and a sexual demon?

eg. young boys have wet dreams all the time. How do they tell the difference between a normal, sexual dream that may be attributed to puberty and something demonic?


----------



## Starian (Nov 17, 2006)

CaribbeanQueen said:
			
		

> I have heard of this before... but my question is, how does a person dicern between a sexual/erotic dream and a sexual demon?
> 
> eg. young boys have wet dreams all the time. How do they tell the difference between a normal, sexual dream that may be attributed to puberty and something demonic?


 
It's a feeling...like an erotic dream would be pleasurable whereas a demon trying to do you would feel more like trying to wake up from sleep paralysis.


----------



## pebbles (Nov 17, 2006)

CaribbeanQueen said:
			
		

> I have heard of this before... but my question is, how does a person dicern between a sexual/erotic dream and a sexual demon?
> 
> eg. young boys have wet dreams all the time. How do they tell the difference between a normal, sexual dream that may be attributed to puberty and something demonic?


 
Good question.

What young boys experience is natural and part of developement. They aren't bothered by it.

However something of a demonic influence is troublesome, bothersome, and downright frightening. It's not the same thing at all. This sort of thing controls you and changes your life. Any sort of demonic influence will bring you trouble and unrest the likes of which you can't begin to imagine.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Nov 17, 2006)

i don't know if i believe this...


----------



## dimpalz (Nov 17, 2006)

I think it's very interesting ...


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Nov 17, 2006)

I learned about it from watching a special on Incubus, the group..it was on mtv or vhi...and the only reason why I stopped on the channel is because I heard "sexual demon"

but yeah...I don't think I've ever been visited by one, and I certainly wouldn't welcome it


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks for clarifying


----------



## Kiadodie (Nov 17, 2006)

I believe that there are demons but I never heard of sexual ones...geez. Just one more thing to worry about erplexed .

That's why it's so important to nurture your relationship w/ God on a daily basis which I have trouble with...


----------



## rootdeep (Nov 17, 2006)

This is very true and although it may sound crazy there are many "normal looking" people walking around with demons in them. 

A few years ago at my church this lady kept going to the alter and she was talking to herself. We thought she was just crazy, but she was literally controlled by demons. One Sunday one of the elders wives walked past her and must have felt something weird and hugged the woman and started calling on the name of Jesus. We were about to dismiss service but its like the entire atmosphere changed. Young people were in the choir calling on Jesus. The lady started walking up to people airing out their dirty laundry(Satan knows your secret sins) and telling them they were no different than her. My Pastor annointed her head with oil and kept praying. Do you know this lady threw up on the altar? I was standing in the audience like WHOAAAAAAAAAAAA  . They kept working with the lady and she is NOW a missionary that talks to women in shelters. Her boyfriend would sell her around for drugs and played around with idol worship and thats how the demons came on her. 

Another instance of a sexual demon was a young man who was only 24 attacked our Pastor (literally swinging at him) because he felt the power of God on him and once he couldnt get to him he started yelling out everything sexually he had done with men. I'm 27 and I had NEVER witnessed something like this in my life. All of the elders gathered around him and would NOT let him go until they got those demons out of him. He WAS gay and God has delievered him from that lifestyle. 


Its something to see and it is real but sometimes we are so caught up in our own world that we dont see the little devices that are out here to take over our mind. We blame depression on stress, job and etc but thats just a spirit trying to take over our minds. One more thing and I'm done....why do you think there are so many people out here killing themselves, creating their own religion, canabals, etc? Thats not something you were just born with. That is a spirit and it gets stronger and stronger the longer you let it hold you down.

ETA: You have to be EXTRA careful who you are sharing your body with. Sex just isnt a physical activity ...its mental and you are sharing that persons spirit and everyone else they have been with. Be very careful who you swap spirits with.


----------



## pink_n_green_iz_me (Nov 17, 2006)

BabyImaStarr said:
			
		

> I have heard of that before. The ones that have sex with women are called incubus and the ones that have sex with men are called succubus.
> 
> Creepy!


 
Yep you took the words right out of my mouth. They are VERY real. Actually there was a movie about a succubus, I can't remember the name of it but it was really scarry.


----------



## isioma85 (Nov 17, 2006)

CaribbeanQueen said:
			
		

> eg. young boys have wet dreams all the time. How do they tell the difference between a normal, sexual dream that may be attributed to puberty and something demonic?


 
Some incubi and succubi victims wake up with bruises. And some of them don't even need to wake up, they just experience everything wide awake. If anyone has read "he came to set the captives free" by Rebecca Brown........whew! There's this one chapter where she discusses how there was a satanic convention and either a demon or satan himself had intercourse with her, and she was thrown from wall to wall, roof to ceiling, broke bones and all of that. By morning, everything healed. Talk about spooky. erplexed


----------



## pink_n_green_iz_me (Nov 17, 2006)

rootdeep said:
			
		

> This is very true and although it may sound crazy there are many "normal looking" people walking around with demons in them.
> 
> A few years ago at my church this lady kept going to the alter and she was talking to herself. We thought she was just crazy, but she was literally controlled by demons. One Sunday one of the elders wives walked past her and must have felt something weird and hugged the woman and started calling on the name of Jesus. We were about to dismiss service but its like the entire atmosphere changed. Young people were in the choir calling on Jesus. The lady started walking up to people airing out their dirty laundry(Satan knows your secret sins) and telling them they were no different than her. My Pastor annointed her head with oil and kept praying. Do you know this lady threw up on the altar? I was standing in the audience like WHOAAAAAAAAAAAA  . They kept working with the lady and she is NOW a missionary that talks to women in shelters. Her boyfriend would sell her around for drugs and played around with idol worship and thats how the demons came on her.
> 
> ...


 
I have seen many things you just described.  Let's me know the Devil is real no matter what people may think.  When I was deep into church, I had a gift, well I didn't think it was a gift, but others said it was. Anyway, I could see angels and demons walking around I'd get so scared and supress it, I stopped seing them. Ya'll know the movie, Constantine??  Oh yea that's real, don't think it's just a movie created from some silly comic book!!!!!!


----------



## MuseofTroy (Nov 17, 2006)

Actually there are demons out that that attach themselves to people. There are demons of lust, lies, hate, envy, etc...I'm not surprised that there are "sex" demons that attack people which they are most vulnerable, which is usually in their sleep because your mind is in an altered state. This is why I believe that people who use drugs open themselves up to be spiritually attached. God didn't mean for us as human beings exposed to certain entities on the other side.

My theory is that the apple in the Garden of Eden was actually a metaphor for some mind altering drug and when Adam and Eve took a bite their mind exposed to everything God was trying to protect them from. That is why it is really important to maintain a great relationship with God, read the bible, fast, and pray. Church is important as well but at the end of the day if you don't have your own personal relationship, then Church will not have a significant impact on your life. There are many frauds in church that praise Jesus on Sunday then go back to living their corrupted lifestyles. 

AS for sex, when you have multiple sexual partners, you open yourself up to all of their spiritual demons. It's not just a physical thing anymore. Ever notice that partners sometimes pick up each otherâ€™s bad habits? Or how after your relationship ended you canâ€™t seem to get over that individual? Well the reason for that is because you are spiritually linked. Something to keep in mind before you decide to sleep with someone.


----------



## Kiadodie (Nov 17, 2006)

rootdeep said:
			
		

> This is very true and although it may sound crazy there are many "normal looking" people walking around with demons in them.
> 
> A few years ago at my church this lady kept going to the alter and she was talking to herself. We thought she was just crazy, but she was literally controlled by demons. One Sunday one of the elders wives walked past her and must have felt something weird and hugged the woman and started calling on the name of Jesus. We were about to dismiss service but its like the entire atmosphere changed. Young people were in the choir calling on Jesus. The lady started walking up to people airing out their dirty laundry(Satan knows your secret sins) and telling them they were no different than her. My Pastor annointed her head with oil and kept praying. Do you know this lady threw up on the altar? I was standing in the audience like WHOAAAAAAAAAAAA  . They kept working with the lady and she is NOW a missionary that talks to women in shelters. Her boyfriend would sell her around for drugs and played around with idol worship and thats how the demons came on her.
> 
> ...


 

I truly believe my brother is possessed by demon. He started worshiping this â€œmanâ€ that he thinks is God about 8 years ago.  Thatâ€™s when Satan came in his life. Let me tell you, one time my aunt and uncle had to continually say Jesusâ€™ name and putting hands on him, and they left..for awhile.   They fear the name of Jesus. Then, they came back.  Heâ€™s being tortured and doesnâ€™t even know it all because of idol worshipping. If you open the door for Satan, heâ€™ll come right in.

Thereâ€™s times when he just sits and just looks at me in an evil way and I know it really isnâ€™t â€œhimâ€, itâ€™s the demons but itâ€™s scary. I had to lock my bedroom door because of fear of what the demons might do in his body.

Demons are real.


----------



## Aveena (Nov 17, 2006)

isioma85 said:
			
		

> Some incubi and succubi victims wake up with bruises. And some of them don't even need to wake up, they just experience everything wide awake. If anyone has read "he came to set the captives free" by Rebecca Brown........whew! There's this one chapter where she discusses how there was a satanic convention and either a demon or satan himself had intercourse with her, and she was thrown from wall to wall, roof to ceiling, broke bones and all of that. By morning, everything healed. Talk about spooky. erplexed


 
O my goodness!  I never heard of these things?


----------



## gn1g (Nov 17, 2006)

kia said:
			
		

> I truly believe my brother is possessed by demon. He started worshiping this â€œmanâ€ that he thinks is God about 8 years ago. Thatâ€™s when Satan came in his life. Let me tell you, one time my aunt and uncle had to continually say Jesusâ€™ name and putting hands on him, and they left..for awhile. They fear the name of Jesus. Then, they came back. Heâ€™s being tortured and doesnâ€™t even know it all because of idol worshipping. If you open the door for Satan, heâ€™ll come right in.
> 
> Thereâ€™s times when he just sits and just looks at me in an evil way and I know it really isnâ€™t â€œhimâ€, itâ€™s the demons but itâ€™s scary. I had to lock my bedroom door because of fear of what the demons might do in his body.
> 
> Demons are real.


Yes that is the name that is the name above every name.  Also pleading the blood works,  For our weapons are not carnal but MIGHTY.  

No need to be scared.  

we are living in perilous times and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## rozlips (Nov 17, 2006)

Cichelle said:
			
		

> I have heard of it several times in my line of work. Meds always cure the problem. Sorry. Just being honest.



Yep! A little lithium will do you. I had at least one client who claimed that the Archangel Michael came to her bedroom and made love to her. Got her stabilized on meds and she was doing okay. Then she stopped taking them. Said she got lonely and wanted him to come back.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok ya'll after starting this thread I went to run some errands. Now Im back and have read this entire thread. And all I have to say right now is "Im shook".  I did not realize how real this was. I have had some strange experiences at night myself but none of a sexual nature. Just spooky stuff. 

To be honest, when that girl told her story, I did believe her but at the same time I thought she might have been just some horny freak looking for attention. 

My mother always tells me that the things that we cannot see are more real than what we do see. And I have also heard that story about angels coming down and wanting to mate with earthlings--if you will, lol. But I just thought that was a myth. 

My mother also believes that all these evil type spirits are just fallen angels. Even the ones who claim to be dead loved ones. They are mischievious and are capable of many things. When I hear this stuff, I just want to escape to another planet. This stuff really messes with me.


----------



## pebbles (Nov 17, 2006)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> Ok ya'll after starting this thread I went to run some errands. Now Im back and have read this entire thread. And all I have to say right now is "Im shook". I did not realize how real this was. I have had some strange experiences at night myself but none of a sexual nature. Just spooky stuff.
> 
> To be honest, when that girl told her story, I did believe her but at the same time I thought she might have been just some horny freak looking for attention.
> 
> ...


 
Your mother is right. But fear not! You have an advocate in Christ Jesus. The enemy has been defeated, and we just need to walk in deliverance. Knowing is half the battle. Accepting Jesus Christ as Lord and Savior, and praying to the Father in His name does the rest.


----------



## rootdeep (Nov 17, 2006)

kia said:
			
		

> I truly believe my brother is possessed by demon. He started worshiping this â€œmanâ€ that he thinks is God about 8 years ago. Thatâ€™s when Satan came in his life. Let me tell you, one time my aunt and uncle had to continually say Jesusâ€™ name and putting hands on him, and they left..for awhile. They fear the name of Jesus. Then, they came back. Heâ€™s being tortured and doesnâ€™t even know it all because of idol worshipping. If you open the door for Satan, heâ€™ll come right in.
> 
> Thereâ€™s times when he just sits and just looks at me in an evil way and I know it really isnâ€™t â€œhimâ€, itâ€™s the demons but itâ€™s scary. I had to lock my bedroom door because of fear of what the demons might do in his body.
> 
> Demons are real.


 
You know the devil senses the fear in us right? He's looking at you like that because you are scared. Once you show him that you arent scared and he cant harm you he'll stop. Dont say it and still be afraid but just think about it...if the devil had you locked up in a room would you just give in to him or would you fight to the end? Think about that and just talk to him in a normal voice and let him know "devil you cant have my home, my family nor my brother and you have to leave out of here" Qoute some of the word to him....he'll leave.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 17, 2006)

One of the biggest examples today of this is the spirit of homosexuality. A sexual spirit which has attached itself to ones soul to confuse them of their sexual orientation.  

The spirit settles upon (not in) but upon them in a way that 'appears' normal, a part of them.  Hence, this is why precious souls believe that they are 'born' this way.  It is also why their feelings are so hard to 'shake' for there is a demonic attachment to them which leaves a 'void' when it's been removed.  

This is why it is critical for one who has been delivered to be under fully guided ministry who knows how to deal with this deliverance both, spiritually and naturally.  

The spirit knows how to impose itsself using circumstances in life to reinforce its validity upon its victim.  The spiritual realm itsself is not strong enough to keep its hold, for a human is still subject to God's original intent and design for him/her.  However, 'logic' is put into play.  Rejection or abuse by the opposite sex, it's an alternative, or whatever what sees as reason to be of this sexual nature.

Ever wonder why a 13-year old boy seems to be the very target of sexual preditors (Pedophiles  or 'Dateline')?  Isn't that when puberty has begun and his sexual awareness has already been awakened?  This child is prime for the enemy to come in to 'confuse' his sexual awareness.   Spirits are transferable.   They can be passed on to another person and the spirit of sexual perversion is passed on to these little boys confusing them about sex.  Some take root and some don't.  Why I do not know.  But a lot despends on the amount of encounter and exposure to this spirit.   

Spiritual transfers or influences happen to each of us each day.   Your husband or boss is in a bad mood, you pick up on it and react the same way.  

Perfect example is this forum.  A trend will follow each time when a member starts a flare, the fire will follow. 

As for protection from demonic spirits, its simple.  The grace and mercy of God and knowing him.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 17, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Your mother is right. But fear not! You have an advocate in Christ Jesus. The enemy has been defeated, and we just need to walk in deliverance. Knowing is half the battle. Accepting Jesus Christ as Lord and Savior, and praying to the Father in His name does the rest.



Thanks Pebbles. Your post is comforting..


----------



## daoriginaldiva (Nov 17, 2006)

I have been visited this summer by a sexual demon.  In Haiti, he would have been referred to as Papa Gede.

It was 1 hour before I had to get up and go to work and I was wide awake trying to go back to sleep.  All of a sudden, I felt someone whispering in my ear, talking some real  sexy jive that makes you want to slap your mama!
At first, I thought it was my ex-boyfriend trying to whisper kinky mess in my ear and get some morning booty and as I looked around, the bed was empty. ( He was in the bathroom) Then, I felt a hand slip under my panties and started stimulating me in a way that I had to muffle my sounds before my ex heard me. Trust me, I was wide awake after that.  I should have made a noise but honestly, curiousity got the better of me and I guess the spirit knew it too because his tongue slipped in my ear at the same time he was stimulating me and then he started laughing very, very sensually.
Now this is where it gets a little weird.  As soon as I heard his laugh, it started to sound a little menacing so I moved and then the spirit put a clock near my ear( I couldn't see it) but it was ticking loudly!  I became alarmed and called out in the name of Jesus, God and the Holy spirit and the spirit left after that.  I only told 3 people about this and my ex never knew what happened.  I don't think he would have took too kindly of a spirit feeling me up and giving me pleasure while he was taking a dump in the batroom, *lol*.

This is the history of Papa Gede:

Gedes often will show that the possession is true by washing their face in this mixture. Some Gedes will wash their genitals, as well as pour some in their eyes. Gedes will drink this fiery mixture like water too! 

Gedes are known for their foul language and vulgarity. They are known to cuss, to use slang, and continually talk about sex. They may embarass people letting their secrets be known. Gedes grind on people, refer to clitorises, penises and vaginas on a regular bases. 

Gede doesn't have to follow civilized rules because he is dead and above all recourse. Thus he does things that would probably be unthinkable to others. Gede is known to be a thief at times and usually steals little things here and there. He wears sunglasses that are missing a lense. Some say this is so that he can see above and below ground. Others explain this as the penis only has one hole, and yet others say that this is because Papa Gede sees the worlds of the living and the dead. 

A Gede is a wonderful ally! Gede is a healer and is the protector of children. 

People having trouble conceiving will often seek out the assistance of a Baron or Gede Lwa. Gedes assist in fertility as they are so keenly connected with sex. Gede is also called to heal ill children, help feed the children (for money) and almost anything in connection with the children. 

Many Houngans and Mambos have a Gede that they serve to consult their clients. Gede lends that extra bit of information needed in order to resolve issues. He gives us that extra ounce of clarity and truth. Gede will also embarrass people he consider snobby should he come across them. 

Gede is mischievous and has a great sense of humor. He is a riot and many laughs as well as smiles will be had as a result of watching the Gedes. Gede yo (Gedes) as well as the Baron and Brijit hold wisdom of ancestors, of all the dead, of death itself and more. 

St. Gerard Majella is the Catholic Image that serves for Gede. In the image, Gerard is featured holding the cross with a skull on a table on the left side. St. Gerard is also known for taking care of women during pregnancy as is typically associated with Gede Lwa. Gede also comes and treats the womb of a pregnant woman or one who would like to get pregnant. 

Other Names: Papa Gede, Baron Samedi, Bawon Samedi 
Spheres of Influence: Death, the Lord of all Gede

Nation: Ghede 
Colours: Black, purple and white 
Symbols: Skull, black cross, shovel, mirrored sunglasses, hot peppers fused with kleren 
Offerings: Black rooster, black goat 
Catholic counterparts: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




St. Gerard 
Images: I'm very fond of this image by artist Josh Agle. 
Quotations: "If Legba was the sun, at first young, then growing old, Ghede is the master of that abyss into which the sun descnends. If Legba was time, Ghede is that eternal figure in black, posted at the timeless cross-roads at which all men and even the sun one day arrive. The cross upon a tomb is his symbol. But the sun is each year rebord. If Carrefour is the night death which attends each day, then Ghede is the night sun, the life which is eternally present, even in darkness. The cosmic abyss is both tomb and womb. In a sense, Ghede is the Legba who has crossed the cosmic threshold to the underworld, for Ghede is now everything that Legba once was in the promise and the prime of his life. [...] Ghede is, today, the phallic deity also. If Legba was once Lord of Life, Ghede is now Lord of Resurrection; and the difference between them is Death, which is Ghede." [Deren 1953]

"The Gede family of spirits are the guardians of the dead and masters of libido. They embrace the dual domains of human frailty and mortality, the creation and the conclusion of life.

"This is not morbid, as it may be perceived in the West, but is in fact a celebration of the ancestral spirits and the continuation of tradition. Gede has strong powers of healing that are especially potent for children." [


----------



## Kiadodie (Nov 17, 2006)

rootdeep said:
			
		

> You know the devil senses the fear in us right? He's looking at you like that because you are scared. Once you show him that you arent scared and he cant harm you he'll stop. Dont say it and still be afraid but just think about it...if the devil had you locked up in a room would you just give in to him or would you fight to the end? Think about that and just talk to him in a normal voice and let him know "devil you cant have my home, my family nor my brother and you have to leave out of here" Qoute some of the word to him....he'll leave.


 

Yes, you're right. I need to start quoting from the bible. I usually just yell "stop looking at me like that" and he just smiles.  Itâ€™s all evil. Heâ€™s my brother so I canâ€™t tell him to get out of my home. Yet, it does scare me because Iâ€™ve heard stories of what Satan can make you do.

When my aunt and uncle were yelling in Jesus name..he was fighting them off, then his body became limp..thatâ€™s when we knew the demons left him. I told him from that point on, to change his faith. He wouldnâ€™t.   Now, theyâ€™re back again.

I just keep asking God to keep him alive until one day heâ€™ll accept Jesus Christ as his Savior.


----------



## Bklynqueen (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow, this is a great, and scary thread.  I was born with a caul over my face and both me and my twin share a prophecy gift and also see and feel spirits.  And I do belive there is a difference between spirits and demons.  I used to see spirits of soldiers, children of different eras and spirits that did not know that they were dead.  I also used to see angels and demons.  When I was small, the way that I could tell the difference between the angel and demon was that the angel had a blinding white aura; he walked in "The light".  The demons i ran into were never ugly- they were gorgeous but their aura was blacker than black, dark angels is a fitting name for them.  I remeber seeing my guardian angel one day when I was about 4. Ladies, he was a homeless wino and normally wouldn't have went near him, but I was coming home from church and I noticed him;; let go of my mother's hand and went to hold his hand.  I can't recall what we spoke about but all I saw was light in his eyes and his smile and he walked hand & hand with me and brought me back to my mother, who was embarrassed.  I told her he was my guardian angel but she did not believe me.  The demons I saw back then were too numerous and after a while, I got freaked out and block the auras.  Now, that I'm blind to them, I let my third eye do the watching.  If I am introduced to someone and my spirit doesn't take to them, I say hello and go about my business; I have learned the hard way about ignoring my intuitions.  I was also very watchful of my daughter as a baby and still am.  I fully believe that demons can go into children at a young age.  Ever see a child that seems perfectly fine one day and the next day makes a drastic about face and decides to kill to family cat just for the pleasure?  Demons.  I've always felt demons trying to ride me because they want to feel the pleasure of the flesh in the flesh.  Man, I have to fight all night with my inner strength and Jesus and then the demon gives up.  The OP who said that the demons are like the ones in Constantine are excactly right- pay attention to the movie and pay attention to the spirits of those around you; angels and demons do walk among us.  I have a whole lot of stories but I think I wrote enough for now..


----------



## pebbles (Nov 17, 2006)

daoriginaldiva said:
			
		

> I have been visited this summer by a sexual demon. In Haiti, he would have been referred to as Papa Gede.
> 
> It was 1 hour before I had to get up and go to work and I was wide awake trying to go back to sleep. All of a sudden, I felt someone whispering in my ear, talking some real sexy jive that makes you want to slap your mama!
> At first, I thought it was my ex-boyfriend trying to whisper kinky mess in my ear and get some morning booty and as I looked around, the bed was empty. ( He was in the bathroom) Then, I felt a hand slip under my panties and started stimulating me in a way that I had to muffle my sounds before my ex heard me. Trust me, I was wide awake after that. I should have made a noise but honestly, curiousity got the better of me and I guess the spirit knew it too because his tongue slipped in my ear at the same time he was stimulating me and then he started laughing very, very sensually.
> ...


 
Thanks, sis. You are brave to tell this story here. While some folks will think you are out of your mind, I want you to know that I know Papa Gede is real. Most people of Haitian ancestry know about Gede. I guess it's easy to think this stuff is silly if one has never had any sort of encounter with a demonic force. That's normal. 

This is nothing to play with. Thank God you knew to call on Jesus. I believe in the power of Christ Jesus over every demon and hound of hell. He's proven Himself to be my Champion time and time again.


----------



## Kiadodie (Nov 17, 2006)

Bklynqueen said:
			
		

> Wow, this is a great, and scary thread. I was born with a caul over my face and both me and my twin share a prophecy gift and also see and feel spirits. And I do belive there is a difference between spirits and demons. I used to see spirits of soldiers, children of different eras and spirits that did not know that they were dead. I also used to see angels and demons. When I was small, the way that I could tell the difference between the angel and demon was that the angel had a blinding white aura; he walked in "The light". The demons i ran into were never ugly- they were gorgeous but their aura was blacker than black, dark angels is a fitting name for them. I remeber seeing my guardian angel one day when I was about 4. Ladies, he was a homeless wino and normally wouldn't have went near him, but I was coming home from church and I noticed him;; let go of my mother's hand and went to hold his hand. I can't recall what we spoke about but all I saw was light in his eyes and his smile and he walked hand & hand with me and brought me back to my mother, who was embarrassed. I told her he was my guardian angel but she did not believe me. The demons I saw back then were too numerous and after a while, I got freaked out and block the auras. Now, that I'm blind to them, I let my third eye do the watching. If I am introduced to someone and my spirit doesn't take to them, I say hello and go about my business; I have learned the hard way about ignoring my intuitions. I was also very watchful of my daughter as a baby and still am. I fully believe that demons can go into children at a young age. Ever see a child that seems perfectly fine one day and the next day makes a drastic about face and decides to kill to family cat just for the pleasure? Demons. I've always felt demons trying to ride me because they want to feel the pleasure of the flesh in the flesh. Man, I have to fight all noght with my inner strength and Jesus and then the demon gives up. The OP who said that the demons are like the ones in Constantine are excactly right- pay attention to the movie and pay attention to the spirits of those around you; angels and demons do walk among us. I have a whole lot of stories but I think I wrote enough for now..


 

WOw...that's amazing.  That's a powerful yet scary gift to have..to see angels and demons.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 17, 2006)

Bklynqueen said:
			
		

> Wow, this is a great, and scary thread.  I was born with a caul over my face and both me and my twin share a prophecy gift and also see and feel spirits.  And I do belive there is a difference between spirits and demons.  I used to see spirits of soldiers, children of different eras and spirits that did not know that they were dead.  I also used to see angels and demons.  When I was small, the way that I could tell the difference between the angel and demon was that the angel had a blinding white aura; he walked in "The light".  The demons i ran into were never ugly- they were gorgeous but their aura was blacker than black, dark angels is a fitting name for them.  I remeber seeing my guardian angel one day when I was about 4. Ladies, he was a homeless wino and normally wouldn't have went near him, but I was coming home from church and I noticed him;; let go of my mother's hand and went to hold his hand.  I can't recall what we spoke about but all I saw was light in his eyes and his smile and he walked hand & hand with me and brought me back to my mother, who was embarrassed.  I told her he was my guardian angel but she did not believe me.  The demons I saw back then were too numerous and after a while, I got freaked out and block the auras.  Now, that I'm blind to them, I let my third eye do the watching.  If I am introduced to someone and my spirit doesn't take to them, I say hello and go about my business; I have learned the hard way about ignoring my intuitions.  I was also very watchful of my daughter as a baby and still am.  I fully believe that demons can go into children at a young age.  Ever see a child that seems perfectly fine one day and the next day makes a drastic about face and decides to kill to family cat just for the pleasure?  Demons.  I've always felt demons trying to ride me because they want to feel the pleasure of the flesh in the flesh.  Man, I have to fight all noght with my inner strength and Jesus and then the demon gives up.  The OP who said that the demons are like the ones in Constantine are excactly right- pay attention to the movie and pay attention to the spirits of those around you; angels and demons do walk among us.  I have a whole lot of stories but I think I wrote enough for now..



OMG, you were born with a caul? I didnt know that was real...This reminds me of this book I read called "The Hand I Fan with" The girl in the story was born with a caul over her face and she also had a spirit lover which was mostly what the book was about. 

Lawwwd, the last thing I need to be doing right now is reading this thread alone in this house....But I cant stay away.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 17, 2006)

daoriginaldiva said:
			
		

> *Baron Samedi, Bawon Samedi *
> [



That name sounds extremely familiar and I dont know why...I dont like this.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 17, 2006)

rozlips said:
			
		

> Yep! A little lithium will do you. I had at least one client who claimed that the Archangel Michael came to her bedroom and made love to her. Got her stabilized on meds and she was doing okay. Then she stopped taking them. Said she got lonely and wanted him to come back.


This is evidence that meds do not *cure (keyword) *...it only masks the symptoms.  I don't object to medication, it's needed for it does help many people.  However, it does not cure. 

I've worked with this on both ends patients on meds and those who were delivered spiritually.  Deliverence is the true cure.


----------



## daoriginaldiva (Nov 17, 2006)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> OMG, you were born with a caul? I didnt know that was real...This reminds me of this book I read called "The Hand I Fan with" The girl in the story was born with a caul over her face and she also had a spirit lover which was mostly what the book was about.
> 
> Lawwwd, the last thing I need to be doing right now is reading this thread alone in this house....But I cant stay away.




Yes, I read that book also!  That is how my sister and I were able to piece a lot of things we used to see as children and young adults!  We had a few ass-whuppings due to those "spirit children" when we were young and living in Vandeveer Projects.  My sis is right, that movie Constintine hit home, really deep! It made me open up my eyes even more.  Ladies, don't sleep : this is very, very real but do not fear it!  That is what the evil spirit wants you to do!  Trust me, I used to have a few of them riding my back in the morning, night and middle of the day!  Your faith in God is the antidote!


----------



## daoriginaldiva (Nov 17, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Thanks, sis. You are brave to tell this story here. While some folks will think you are out of your mind, I want you to know that I know Papa Gede is real. Most people of Haitian ancestry know about Gede. I guess it's easy to think this stuff is silly if one has never had any sort of encounter with a demonic force. That's normal.
> 
> This is nothing to play with. Thank God you knew to call on Jesus. I believe in the power of Christ Jesus over every demon and hound of hell. He's proven Himself to be my Champion time and time again.




They can think I am terminally insane for all I care but my sister and I have had these feelings and sitings since we were 3 years old so I am very used to it .  You know how many strangers since we were very young came up to us and told us we were "unique", "special" and "not of this world"?  And when our mother passed on, even more strangers told us not to ever sell the house because the house is "blessed" and God has his eye on it?  Shoot, I don't know about you but I listen when strangers tell me things like this, especially the old folks!


----------



## pebbles (Nov 17, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> *This is evidence that meds do not cure (keyword) ...it only mask the symptoms.* I don't object to medication, it's needed for it does help many people. However, it does not cure.
> 
> I've worked with this on both ends patients on meds and those who were delivered spiritually. Deliverence is the true cure.


 
Very true. Case in point: When I was battling depression, (and this is a condition NOBODY can tell me about. I've battled that demon first hand and nearly lost my life, as well as my mind.), I was fine when I took my medication. But let me miss a couple of days, and I sank right back into that pit of depression. But when Jesus came in and saved me when I called on Him.... 

Oh, I feel a Praise coming on!!  

I don't take medication anymore. And I'm fine, happy, in my right mind, and delivered through the shed blood of Jesus Christ. Do I get sad sometimes? Sure. But never in despair to the point I was several years back. I've been set free from that demon once and for all. Praise the LORD!!


----------



## rootdeep (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm sorry I didnt mean for you to tell your brother. When I was saying HIM I meant the spirit in him. 



			
				kia said:
			
		

> Yes, you're right. I need to start quoting from the bible. I usually just yell "stop looking at me like that" and he just smiles. Itâ€™s all evil. Heâ€™s my brother so I canâ€™t tell him to get out of my home. Yet, it does scare me because Iâ€™ve heard stories of what Satan can make you do.
> 
> When my aunt and uncle were yelling in Jesus name..he was fighting them off, then his body became limp..thatâ€™s when we knew the demons left him. I told him from that point on, to change his faith. He wouldnâ€™t. Now, theyâ€™re back again.
> 
> I just keep asking God to keep him alive until one day heâ€™ll accept Jesus Christ as his Savior.


----------



## Kiadodie (Nov 17, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Very true. Case in point: When I was battling depression, (and this is a condition NOBODY can tell me about. I've battled that demon first hand and nearly lost my life, as well as my mind.), I was fine when I took my medication. But let me miss a couple of days, and I sank right back into that pit of depression. But when Jesus came in and saved me when I called on Him....
> 
> Oh, I feel a Praise coming on!!
> 
> I don't take medication anymore. And I'm fine, happy, in my right mind, and delivered through the shed blood of Jesus Christ. Do I get sad sometimes? Sure. But never in despair to the point I was several years back. I've been set free from that demon once and for all. Praise the LORD!!


 
People think my brother is "sick" but I truly believe it's the demons that have possessed him. No medication will work, only through Christ will he be saved. Thanks for your story.   THis gives me hope.


----------



## pebbles (Nov 17, 2006)

daoriginaldiva said:
			
		

> They can think I am terminally insane for all I care but my sister and I have had these feelings and sitings since we were 3 years old so I am very used to it . You know how many strangers since we were very young came up to us and told us we were "unique", "special" and "not of this world"? And when our mother passed on, even more strangers told us not to ever sell the house because the house is "blessed" and God has his eye on it? *Shoot, I don't know about you but I listen when strangers tell me things like this, especially the old folks*!


 
Girl, I turn everything over to Jesus. Strangers may be wrong, old folks may be wrong, but Christ is always right. And without Him... Well...

I don't know where I'd be today!


----------



## rootdeep (Nov 17, 2006)

WOW. You and your sister are indeed very strong. I dont SEE spirits but I feel them. I've removed people from my circle of friends because of the spirits I feel on them. I always use to say its just a gutt feeling but I'm beginning to embrace it as a gift. 

I have been told I'm weird because I'll dream about something happening a month or so before it happens. Sometimes I forget the dream but when it happens I stump my brain trying to figure out where I saw it. 

The spirit realm is something VERY serious and you have to be VERY aware of your surrondings. 



			
				daoriginaldiva said:
			
		

> They can think I am terminally insane for all I care but my sister and I have had these feelings and sitings since we were 3 years old so I am very used to it . You know how many strangers since we were very young came up to us and told us we were "unique", "special" and "not of this world"? And when our mother passed on, even more strangers told us not to ever sell the house because the house is "blessed" and God has his eye on it? Shoot, I don't know about you but I listen when strangers tell me things like this, especially the old folks!


----------



## pebbles (Nov 17, 2006)

kia said:
			
		

> People think my brother is "sick" but I truly believe it's the demons that have possessed him. No medication will work, only through Christ will he be saved. Thanks for your story.  THis gives me hope.


 
The best thing you can do is to pray for him. Pray and believe. I was fortunate to have a praying mother. She prayed for me, and my sisters prayed for me because I could NOT pray for myself. The Lord is faithful. You'll be surprised to see your brother experience a breakthrough when people least expect it.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 17, 2006)

daoriginaldiva said:
			
		

> Yes, I read that book also!  That is how my sister and I were able to piece a lot of things we used to see as children and young adults!  We had a few ass-whuppings due to those "spirit children" when we were young and living in Vandeveer Projects.  My sis is right, that movie Constintine hit home, really deep! It made me open up my eyes even more.  Ladies, don't sleep : this is very, very real but do not fear it!  That is what the evil spirit wants you to do!  Trust me, I used to have a few of them riding my back in the morning, night and middle of the day!  Your faith in God is the antidote!


Vandeveer...My ex used to live over there. You guys played with spirits. You all were some brave kids... Lawd I was such a scarey child, I know I would have had a coronary if I had seen anything. When I was about 9 I had a cat who would sleep at the foot of my bed every night. I used to be so comforted by this. If Pedro (my momma named him, lol) wasnt there, I couldnt sleep. I remember also being told that animals see things that we as humans cant see. One night my cat scrambled from my bed, you could hear his claws scratching the floors as he ran like hell. I woke up immediately and saw a figure in the dark. And I remember thinking, what on earth could be darker than darkness itself. I dont even think I finished that thought before I jumped out of my bed and ran screaming behind my cat... Girl I flew into my mother's bed so hard I scared the living daylights out of her. I hate darkness, to this day, I will sleep with some sort of light on.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 17, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Very true. Case in point: When I was battling depression, (and this is a condition NOBODY can tell me about. I've battled that demon first hand and nearly lost my life, as well as my mind.), I was fine when I took my medication. But let me miss a couple of days, and I sank right back into that pit of depression. But when Jesus came in and saved me when I called on Him....
> 
> Oh, I feel a Praise coming on!!
> 
> I don't take medication anymore. And I'm fine, happy, in my right mind, and delivered through the shed blood of Jesus Christ. Do I get sad sometimes? Sure. But never in despair to the point I was several years back. I've been set free from that demon once and for all. Praise the LORD!!


 
I'm praising right with you.  

There was a time when I was attacked by this spirit as well.  The medication made me so sleepy that I could not function (Ativan).  After about 2 weeks on the mediacation, I couldn't continue with it and the power of God had to take over. I had to live and function.  I had children to take care of.  

God gave me His word in Romans 8:15

For ye have not received the *SPIRIT OF BONDAGE* again to fear; but ye have received the Spirit of adoption, whereby we cry, Abba, Father. 

It was a SPIRIT which had come to vex me and to try and steal the word of God which had be sown into my heart.  But bless God All Mighty, I was freed from that mess and staying free all because of the Love of God, and the power of His word and the Blood of Jesus.

Pebs, don't make me shout!  I'm typing a letter at work ...  

I'll shout right here anyway.  Glory, Glory, Glory to God.  Praise Him!  

Don't make me tell it all...

But you know it's all about Jesus.  For we have the power over all devils and diseases and every unclean thing.  They do not have power over us! 

God said *FEAR NOT*!  For I am with you and I will never leave you nor forsake you.  The enemy I have placed into your hand.  

Jesus, Jesus, Jesus.  And don't think for one moment that I won't cast out another devil in Jesus' name.  God says to fear Him, God and no other. 

Praise Him!


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 17, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Very true. Case in point: When I was battling depression, (and this is a condition NOBODY can tell me about. I've battled that demon first hand and nearly lost my life, as well as my mind.), I was fine when I took my medication. But let me miss a couple of days, and I sank right back into that pit of depression. But when Jesus came in and saved me when I called on Him....
> 
> Oh, I feel a Praise coming on!!
> 
> I don't take medication anymore. And I'm fine, happy, in my right mind, and delivered through the shed blood of Jesus Christ. Do I get sad sometimes? Sure. But never in despair to the point I was several years back. I've been set free from that demon once and for all. Praise the LORD!!



This may not mean much to you but I just wanted to show my admiration to you for sharing your story.... I believe that I have battled the spirit of depression in my past.... I did not go on medication but got close to taking it.... It's a hard place to be in.... all I can say is but God...but God...but God.... I concur with you that there are some low moments sometimes, but never where I was....part of that is just remembering where the Lord rescued me from...that pit of despair...that pit of hell.... I thank God for the Holy Spirit who remains my Comfort, Guide, and Spirit of Truth.

Much love and peace to you....


----------



## Bklynqueen (Nov 17, 2006)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> OMG, you were born with a caul? I didnt know that was real...This reminds me of this book I read called "The Hand I Fan with" The girl in the story was born with a caul over her face and she also had a spirit lover which was mostly what the book was about.
> 
> Lawwwd, the last thing I need to be doing right now is reading this thread alone in this house....But I cant stay away.



Yes, I read the same book.  I didn't find out I was born with a caul/ veil until I was 12 and my mother finally told me.  She didn't believe all the things that my sister and I told her in the past.  But she finally belived when we would predict when someone would die ( even her own death) and  situations that wouldn't happen until years later..


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 17, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> This may not mean much to you but I just wanted to show my admiration to you for sharing your story.... I believe that I have battled the spirit of depression in my past.... I did not go on medication but got close to taking it.... It's a hard place to be in.... all I can say is but God...but God...but God.... I concur with you that there are some low moments sometimes, but never where I was....part of that is just remembering where the Lord rescued me from...that pit of despair...that pit of hell.... I thank God for the Holy Spirit who remains my Comfort, Guide, and Spirit of Truth.
> 
> Much love and peace to you....


 
But God!  Please don't get me started with this.... 

OHhhhhhhhh, thank you Jesus.  Praise Your wonderful name.  

But God.........!


----------



## Bklynqueen (Nov 17, 2006)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> Vandeveer...My ex used to live over there. You guys played with spirits. You all were some brave kids... Lawd I was such a scarey child, I know I would have had a coronary if I had seen anything. When I was about 9 I had a cat who would sleep at the foot of my bed every night. I used to be so comforted by this. If Pedro (my momma named him, lol) wasnt there, I couldnt sleep. I remember also being told that animals see things that we as humans cant see. One night my cat scrambled from my bed, you could hear his claws scratching the floors as he ran like hell. I woke up immediately and saw a figure in the dark. And I remember thinking, what on earth could be darker than darkness itself. I dont even think I finished that thought before I jumped out of my bed and ran screaming behind my cat... Girl I flew into my mother's bed so hard I scared the living daylights out of her. I hate darkness, to this day, I will sleep with some sort of light on.




You probably saw Papa Gede.  I'm not Haitian but I learned of him from a Voodoo Priestess ( no I don't practice it).  The first time I saw Gede was when I was 15; both my sister and I woke up at the exact same time to see an shadow of a very tall man with an Abe Lincoln hat and a funny, crooked looking cane.  He was darker than shadows and when he saw my sister and I, he tipped his hat to us and walked through the door and down the stairs and out the door.  Each step he made sound like he was in a deep cavern, it was a booming echo.  When my sister and I spoke to my firend's grandmother ( teh Priestess), she showed me a book of a tall man with a Abe Lincoln hat and told me that this was Papa Gede, Protector of Children and Guardian of the Dead.  This made sense to me because at that time, we both lost a lot of family members in the matter of 3 months apart and was visited by eveil spirits alot.  I believe that Gede stepped in and told the other spirits to "fall back"- LOL.  By the way, that "crooked cane" was actually a cane with the head of a penis.


----------



## hopeful (Nov 17, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Very true. Case in point: When I was battling depression, (and this is a condition NOBODY can tell me about. I've battled that demon first hand and nearly lost my life, as well as my mind.), I was fine when I took my medication. But let me miss a couple of days, and I sank right back into that pit of depression. But when Jesus came in and saved me when I called on Him....
> 
> Oh, I feel a Praise coming on!!
> 
> I don't take medication anymore. And I'm fine, happy, in my right mind, and delivered through the shed blood of Jesus Christ. Do I get sad sometimes? Sure. But never in despair to the point I was several years back. I've been set free from that demon once and for all. Praise the LORD!!


 
Bless your heart Pebbles.  Doesn't it feel good to be FREE?  I went through a period where I was fighting depression as well.  Meds were helpful, psychiatrists are helpful, but praise the Lord, when Jesus gets involved we can be completely healed.  I remember one day maybe 5 years ago when I was going through a rough time and my mother was really worried about me but I told her listen I might still get a little depressed or sad or down but I will never ever even contemplate taking my life again, I told her not to worry because I was free from that kind of deep sorrow and hopelessness.

When I'm upset it never even crosses my mind to give up because I finally get that Jesus has my back and that God is my one true and only Father.  For years I thought my wicked biological father was my only father but once I realized he wasn't my true father and that God was my real "daddy" who adored me, loved me and protected me, I was okay.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 17, 2006)

Never heard of it, and praise God I have never experienced it!  Sounds scary!


----------



## pebbles (Nov 17, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> I'm praising right with you.
> 
> *There was a time when I was attacked by this spirit as well. The medication made me so sleepy that I could not function (Ativan). After about 2 weeks on the mediacation, I couldn't continue with it and the power of God had to take over. I had to live and function. I had children to take care of. *
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie, I'm sorry you went through that too. I really am. When you get to the point of needing medication, you're really sinking fast.

When I think of where I was, and how far the Lord brought me out, I just want to weep with joy. I can't begin to explain from what depths I came from. I don't think people would believe me or understand. But you understand, Shim. You understand. When a person can't pray, you know where they are. I can't even call that despair. There has to be another word for it. I just can't think of it.

But I'm free in Jesus today!! Weeeeee!! LOL!!  I can laugh today, but I spent years in tears. YEARS!!! Thank God for JESUS!!


----------



## pebbles (Nov 17, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> This may not mean much to you but I just wanted to show my admiration to you for sharing your story.... I believe that I have battled the spirit of depression in my past.... I did not go on medication but got close to taking it.... It's a hard place to be in.... all I can say is but God...but God...but God.... I concur with you that there are some low moments sometimes, but never where I was....part of that is just remembering where the Lord rescued me from...that pit of despair...that pit of hell.... I thank God for the Holy Spirit who remains my Comfort, Guide, and Spirit of Truth.
> 
> Much love and peace to you....


 
This means A LOT to me!!  Anytime I see Jesus has gone in and snatched someone from the same place He snatched me from, I want to Praise HIM!! I'm happy you didn't sink as low as I did. I believe I went through it for a reason. I believe I got a first hand glimpse of what the power of God can do in a life that is otherwise hopeless. Nothing on earth could have saved me. Nice house, nice family, nice cars, money, college degrees, etc. I learned that none of that matters. You can be well off and yet still be more lost and down trodden than the lowliest wino on the street.

 "But God...!," just as you said.  Again I say, Thank GOD for JESUS!!


----------



## pebbles (Nov 17, 2006)

hopeful said:
			
		

> Bless your heart Pebbles. *Doesn't it feel good to be FREE? I went through a period where I was fighting depression as well.* *Meds were helpful, psychiatrists are helpful, but praise the Lord, when Jesus gets involved we can be completely healed. *I remember one day maybe 5 years ago when I was going through a rough time and my mother was really worried about me but I told her listen I might still get a little depressed or sad or down but I will never ever even contemplate taking my life again, I told her not to worry because I was free from that kind of deep sorrow and hopelessness.
> 
> When I'm upset it never even crosses my mind to give up because I finally get that Jesus has my back and that God is my one true and only Father. For years I thought my wicked biological father was my only father but once I realized he wasn't my true father and that God was my real "daddy" who adored me, loved me and protected me, I was okay.


 
Bless you, hopeful!!!  Yes, it feels good to be free. I tell you, I don't care if people think I'm crazy or too zealous for Jesus. I know where I was when He came and got me out. The meds did help some, and so did the psychiatrist, just as you said. But I was never really free until Jesus saved me. I can't be ashamed of Jesus. He's done too much for me.


----------



## daoriginaldiva (Nov 17, 2006)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> Vandeveer...My ex used to live over there. You guys played with spirits. You all were some brave kids... Lawd I was such a scarey child, I know I would have had a coronary if I had seen anything. When I was about 9 I had a cat who would sleep at the foot of my bed every night. I used to be so comforted by this. If Pedro (my momma named him, lol) wasnt there, I couldnt sleep. I remember also being told that animals see things that we as humans cant see. One night my cat scrambled from my bed, you could hear his claws scratching the floors as he ran like hell. I woke up immediately and saw a figure in the dark. And I remember thinking, what on earth could be darker than darkness itself. I dont even think I finished that thought before I jumped out of my bed and ran screaming behind my cat... Girl I flew into my mother's bed so hard I scared the living daylights out of her. I hate darkness, to this day, I will sleep with some sort of light on.




Oh wow..I had seen this very same dark spirit in my bedroom the morning my mother passed away 2 years ago.  I couldn't sleep after coming back from seeing my mom pass on at the hospital and the dark figure was right in front of the foot of my bed!  Girl..I started praying because I was scared to run out of my bed!  I just said one word: MOMMY!  And the next thing I know, a flash of light entered my bedroom window to the point it blinded me and I hid under my covers.  When I had the nerve to peek again, the darkest shadow was gone and my room smelled like spring has arrived.  And I just felt the sadness lift from me and I went into a peaceful slumber.  
I believe my mommy was looking out for me that night.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Nov 17, 2006)

rootdeep said:
			
		

> WOW. You and your sister are indeed very strong. I dont SEE spirits but I feel them*. I've removed people from my circle of friends because of the spirits I feel on them. I always use to say its just a gutt feeling but I'm beginning to embrace it as a gift.*
> 
> *I have been told I'm weird because I'll dream about something happening a month or so before it happens. Sometimes I forget the dream but when it happens I stump my brain trying to figure out where I saw it. *
> 
> The spirit realm is something VERY serious and you have to be VERY aware of your surrondings.


 
This so me, I can't believe it (you are my twin). This happens to me all the time.


----------



## sbg4evr (Nov 17, 2006)

rootdeep said:
			
		

> WOW. You and your sister are indeed very strong. I dont SEE spirits but I feel them. I've removed people from my circle of friends because of the spirits I feel on them. I always use to say its just a gutt feeling but I'm beginning to embrace it as a gift.
> 
> I have been told I'm weird because I'll dream about something happening a month or so before it happens. Sometimes I forget the dream but when it happens I stump my brain trying to figure out where I saw it.
> 
> The spirit realm is something VERY serious and you have to be VERY aware of your surrondings.




I don't see spirits anymore but I use to in the apartment I grew up in.  Maybe someone died in the apartment.  My brother had the same experience.

I can now sense things in people.  I can sense a sly and evil demon in a boy in my son's school.  The boy's father even said he feels that his son is trying to kill him.  I don't doubt it.  I avoid people who give me bad vibes.

My Mother spoke of duppie riding her in her sleep.  I experienced it once.  It was not really sexual but exhausting nonetheless.  It is hard to explain.  But feeling is not good.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 17, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Shimmie, I'm sorry you went through that too. I really am. When you get to the point of needing medication, you're really sinking fast.
> 
> When I think of where I was, and how far the Lord brought me out, I just want to weep with joy. I can't begin to explain from what depths I came from. I don't think people would believe me or understand. But you understand, Shim. You understand. When a person can't pray, you know where they are. I can't even call that despair. There has to be another word for it. I just can't think of it.
> 
> But I'm free in Jesus today!! Weeeeee!! LOL!!  I can laugh today, but I spent years in tears. YEARS!!! Thank God for JESUS!!


 
You are too precious not be loved, Angel.  Too strong not to be free; 

And the word is....'lost', which you are not.... Lost you are not....  

You are here saving and blessing the lives of others...what a cherished gift your are to the 'Body' to us, to me...to Heaven.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Nov 17, 2006)

isioma85 said:
			
		

> Some incubi and succubi victims wake up with bruises. And some of them don't even need to wake up, they just experience everything wide awake. If anyone has read "he came to set the captives free" by Rebecca Brown........whew! There's this one chapter where she discusses how there was a satanic convention and either a demon or satan himself had intercourse with her, and she was thrown from wall to wall, roof to ceiling, broke bones and all of that. By morning, everything healed. Talk about spooky. erplexed



Girl!  I just finished reading "He Came to Set The Captives Free"!  Do you know that I got extremely ill within two days of starting to read the book?  

My mom told me that she wished she didn't recommend me reading that book because I had started receiving Satanic attacks left and right -- mostly attacks in my mind.  But some were physical.

A couple days ago I had a dream that I was battling demons and annointing my entire house with oil.  In the dream, my mom told me to continue to ask the Holy Spirit for guidance in casting out the demons.  Then I woke up.  Wierd........!

But anyway....I totally believe in sexual demons.  There are many type of demons and that's one type - a very powerful type.


----------



## rozlips (Nov 18, 2006)

Okay, could someone explain why a thread that originated from a psychology class was moved to the Christian Fellowship forum? Not only that, but the two posts referring to the possible psychological origins of demon possession were removed from the thread? Christians aren't the only folk who believe in demon possession, and I think its crucial that folk know that a fairly high percentage of so-called 'demon possessions' are psychological in nature. We can't have a psychological discussion in this forum as debate is not allowed. Can the thread be moved back so that the sacrosanct nature of this forum is not disturbed by non-believers?


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 18, 2006)

rozlips said:
			
		

> Okay, could someone explain why a thread that originated from a psychology class was moved to the Christian Fellowship forum? Not only that, but the two posts referring to the possible psychological origins of demon possession were removed from the thread? Christians aren't the only folk who believe in demon possession, and I think its crucial that folk know that a fairly high percentage of so-called 'demon possessions' are psychological in nature. We can't have a psychological discussion in this forum as debate is not allowed. Can the thread be moved back so that the sacrosanct nature of this forum is not disturbed by non-believers?


 
Roz, you're still welcome to share your views here. 

As for Demonic activity of any nature, the root will always be spiritual and the answer to it the same.  Psychology, although helpful, cannot override the origin or the true freedom from Demonic possession, which is God.  

Hence this subject is what it is, one that belongs where the nature and the power of God's deliverance can be freely discussed, this area of the forum.   

So join us.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Nov 18, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Roz, you're still welcome to share your views here.
> 
> As for Demonic activity of any nature, the root will always be spiritual and the answer to it the same.  Psychology, although helpful, cannot override the origin or the true freedom from Demonic possession, which is God.
> 
> ...



To piggyback back on your response Shimmie:

II Corinthians 10:5 says that the weapons God has given us are mighty in "Casting down imaginations and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every *thought* to the obedience of Christ."

Not every thought that we have originated from us.  Some thoughts have been placed in our minds by Satan.

Our mind is Satan's playground and a spiritual battlefield.  It's the Word of God that frees us from these mental strongholds.

Many Demonic attacks could be considered pyschological I guess...After all the study of pyschology largely deals with the mind.  

But the knowledge of God goes way beyond the science we call pyschology.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Nov 18, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> This means A LOT to me!!  Anytime I see Jesus has gone in and snatched someone from the same place He snatched me from, I want to Praise HIM!! I'm happy you didn't sink as low as I did. I believe I went through it for a reason. I believe I got a first hand glimpse of what the power of God can do in a life that is otherwise hopeless. Nothing on earth could have saved me. Nice house, nice family, nice cars, money, college degrees, etc. I learned that none of that matters. You can be well off and yet still be more lost and down trodden than the lowliest wino on the street.
> 
> "But God...!," just as you said.  Again I say, Thank GOD for JESUS!!



Your story is so uplifting!  Praise the Lord!

I believe that God allowed you to go through this for a very good reason.  Your experience and testimony can profoundly bless others.  Your words may very well stop someone from taking his or her life.

My mother (who is a cervical cancer survivor) is being used by God to heal.  She doesn't heal everyone.  She only heals someone if God instructs her to.  And she has to pray, mediate on God's Word, and fast on behalf of the person she is to heal.  Then she may annoint the person with oil.  It's a process.  She's healed a couple people with cancer.  

Well, one day, she was struck with an excrutiating pain!  She could not move.  But through her pain, she sung "Praise Him".  The pain eventually subsided.  Later on, the Holy Spirit told her that she should not only pray for healing for people with terminal illnesses, but also for people who are in physical pain.  And my mom knows how to pray for them, because she experienced it first-hand!

Your experience is an opportunity to bless more of God's children who may go through depression!  And for that, God deserves even more praise!


----------



## kweenameena (Nov 18, 2006)

oh my gosh!!!!!!! this thread has scared that **** outta me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Wow, I'm already a scarey person!!! I just couldn't stop reading this thread even though it was scaring me like crazy!!!!!! And then my husband started telling me stories he heard growin up in the country! Man, this is crazy!         I want my momma!


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Nov 18, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Roz, you're still welcome to share your views here.
> 
> As for Demonic activity of any nature, the root will always be spiritual and the answer to it the same.  Psychology, although helpful, cannot override the origin or the true freedom from Demonic possession, which is God.
> 
> ...



I hear what you are saying Shimmie but I agree with Roz. There may members of LhCF who have experienced something like this but do not normally read the Christian Fellowship Forum. I for one, only pop in here occasionally. If this topic had not been posted in the Off Topic forum, I dont think I would have learned as much or realized how common these occurances are. 

I also agree that it was unnecessary to remove the comments about medication. Medication may not always be the answer for everyone but you cannot ignore that it is an option...


----------



## pebbles (Nov 18, 2006)

EbonyEyes said:
			
		

> *Girl! I just finished reading "He Came to Set The Captives Free"! Do you know that I got extremely ill within two days of starting to read the book? *
> 
> *My mom told me that she wished she didn't recommend me reading that book because I had started receiving Satanic attacks left and right -- mostly attacks in my mind. But some were physical.*
> 
> ...


 
It's interesting, I meant to say something about this yesterday but forgot. *I do not* encourage people to start reading and looking into the devil. That is *dangerous territory*, and you have to be prepared for spiritual warfare. You really have to be deep in prayer and fasting before doing this. As you discovered, the enemy comes at you in a fierce and mighty way. You need to be prayed up before reading certain material about the enemy.

One of his greatest tricks is convincing people that he *does not* exist. He likes to remain a "myth," something harmless and not real, because if you don't believe in him, when trouble comes, you won't call on Jesus to rebuke him. If you know he's real, and you call Jesus Lord, then you have the greatest weapon of all to fight him.

Your mother is right. Please continue to pray and call on Jesus! The enemy will have to flee. Be blessed!


----------



## pebbles (Nov 18, 2006)

rozlips said:
			
		

> Okay, could someone explain why a thread that originated from a psychology class was moved to the Christian Fellowship forum? *Not only that, but the two posts referring to the possible psychological origins of demon possession were removed from the thread? *Christians aren't the only folk who believe in demon possession, and I think its crucial that folk know that a fairly high percentage of so-called 'demon possessions' are psychological in nature. We can't have a psychological discussion in this forum as debate is not allowed. Can the thread be moved back so that the sacrosanct nature of this forum is not disturbed by non-believers?


 
Can you tell me what posts you're talking about and *who* made them? I know Cichelle mentioned medication for some people, and you did as well, and those comments are still on this thread. Who else commented about medication? I followed this thread since yesterday, and I haven't seen any of the comments deleted. If you remember the comments and who made them, let me know, please. I'll have to contact Beverly about that. But I didn't delete or edit a word from this entire thread.


I moved the thread to this forum because  I could see it was going to become a religious thread, and it has. As you know, a lot of people don't want to see that in the OT forum. But you can make your comments here, if you want, Roz. If you don't want to, please feel free to start another thread on the same subject in the OT forum, stressing that it's from a non-Christian or spiritual perspective. That way, you can keep people from talking about Jesus on it. I'll make sure it stays there for you. Thanks!


----------



## pebbles (Nov 18, 2006)

EbonyEyes said:
			
		

> Your story is so uplifting! Praise the Lord!
> 
> I believe that God allowed you to go through this for a very good reason. Your experience and testimony can profoundly bless others. Your words may very well stop someone from taking his or her life.
> 
> ...


 
Thank-you! Look how God uses your mom! Praise Him!!


----------



## pebbles (Nov 18, 2006)

CaribbeanQueen said:
			
		

> I hear what you are saying Shimmie but I agree with Roz. There may members of LhCF who have experienced something like this but do not normally read the Christian Fellowship Forum. I for one, only pop in here occasionally. If this topic had not been posted in the Off Topic forum, I dont think I would have learned as much or realized how common these occurances are.
> 
> *I also agree that it was unnecessary to remove the comments about medication. Medication may not always be the answer for everyone but you cannot ignore that it is an option...*


 
Just so you know, there were *no comments* edited or deleted from this thread. I'm waiting to find out what comments were deleted and who those members were that made the comments. I have to check on that because I'm not aware of any such thing happening. I logged off around 8:30pm last night, and at that point, every comment made in this thread yesterday was and is still here. If it happened after that time, I'll check with the other moderators to see who deleted anything from here. I don't believe any of them did, but I'm going to check it out.


----------



## firecracker (Nov 18, 2006)

JewelleNY said:
			
		

> *is there a way to channel these spirits? *


  I hope not.  Whatchutalkinboutwillis?


----------



## firecracker (Nov 18, 2006)

Starian said:
			
		

> Yes, it exists. Demons all have different personalities and like to do certain things.
> 
> *And you have your demons that are less subtle and more bold with it, and like to feel up folks.*
> 
> ...


   Ok fo real dough. You on point.  Could Tisha Campbells husband come mess wit me tonite in my dreams?


----------



## firecracker (Nov 18, 2006)

rootdeep said:
			
		

> Its something to see and it is real but sometimes we are so caught up in our own world that we dont see the little devices that are out here to take over our mind.
> 
> *We blame depression on stress, job and etc but thats just a spirit trying to take over our minds.* Thats not something you were just born with. That is a spirit and it gets stronger and stronger the longer you let it hold you down.
> 
> ...


 
I think your absolutely right


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 18, 2006)

CaribbeanQueen said:
			
		

> I hear what you are saying Shimmie but I agree with Roz. *There may members of LhCF who have experienced something like this but do not normally read the Christian Fellowship Forum. I for one, only pop in here occasionally. If this topic had not been posted in the Off Topic forum, I dont think I would have learned as much or realized how common these occurances are.
> *
> I also agree that it was unnecessary to remove the comments about medication. Medication may not always be the answer for everyone but you cannot ignore that it is an option...



And that is why I chose to put it in the Off topic section because I knew more people would read it and I might get a faster answer. I considered the spiritual nature of this topic though....I still havent even told what prompted me to ask as I am still dealing with the strangeness of it all.


----------



## tffy2004 (Nov 18, 2006)

WOW I am so glad I came in here today. I didn't know there were Sexual Demons who did these things.

I have had my bout with the spirit of Lust for a while now but don't think I have dealth with one of these demons. Reading these posts takes me back to one night I was falling asleep and all of a sudden my husband wakes me and tells me to stop making that noise. I was like what are you talking about I was asleep, he was like just stop I need to go to sleep. I turned to him and told him Boo, I was sleep, what was the noise? And he said it sounded like you were....you know, and I was like what, and then he gets this look on his face. He meant it sounded like I was having sex. At the time I was having sexual dreams and bad dreams about a person from my past, so I asked him if I do that often and he said all the time, and I said since when, and he told me I had been doing this since we started living together in 2003 just before we got married (2/27/03).

I don't know if the things I was doing in my sleep had anything to do with Sexual Demons but now I know what else pray about before I go to bed. I thank God I clicked on this thread.


----------



## ms*x (Nov 20, 2006)

rootdeep said:
			
		

> You know the devil senses the fear in us right? He's looking at you like that because you are scared. Once you show him that you arent scared and he cant harm you he'll stop. Dont say it and still be afraid but just think about it...if the devil had you locked up in a room would you just give in to him or would you fight to the end? Think about that and just talk to him in a normal voice and let him know "devil you cant have my home, my family nor my brother and you have to leave out of here" Qoute some of the word to him....he'll leave.


the only thing is, the devil WON'T stop just because you show no fear...for some reason, i must say that he will persist...you just have to show the faith that is unmoving and don't even consider the devil, what he wants you to believe he is capable of or that god will forsake you...know that you are covered, that you are divinely protected - always.


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Nov 20, 2006)

Question...

I have heard several pastors talk about the "Spirtual husband/wife". Where someone has a spirit visit them in their sleep that has sexual relations with them. If the person is single, they have a very hard time finding a partner and if they are married they have a very difficult time bonding with their spouse because of that spiritual tie.

Is this the same thing as Incubi and succubi ?


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Nov 20, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Just so you know, there were *no comments* edited or deleted from this thread. I'm waiting to find out what comments were deleted and who those members were that made the comments. I have to check on that because I'm not aware of any such thing happening. I logged off around 8:30pm last night, and at that point, every comment made in this thread yesterday was and is still here. If it happened after that time, I'll check with the other moderators to see who deleted anything from here. I don't believe any of them did, but I'm going to check it out.



If no comments were removed.. i apologize


----------



## pebbles (Nov 20, 2006)

CaribbeanQueen said:
			
		

> Question...
> 
> I have heard several pastors talk about the "Spirtual husband/wife". *Where someone has a spirit visit them in their sleep that has sexual relations with them. If the person is single, they have a very hard time finding a partner and if they are married they have a very difficult time bonding with their spouse because of that spiritual tie.*
> 
> *Is this the same thing as Incubi and succubi *?


 
I can't say for sure, but my guess would be that this is what they were talking about.


----------



## pebbles (Nov 20, 2006)

CaribbeanQueen said:
			
		

> If no comments were removed.. i apologize


 
Nah, don't worry about it. There's nothing to apologize for.


----------



## YAHWEHSGIRL (Nov 20, 2006)

THE BLOOD OF JESUS BE UPON THIS SPIRIT. THIS IS SO REAL, LETS JUST KEEP THE SAINTS IN PRAYER DURING THIS TIME-- THAT SPIRIT IS PERVASSIVE  RIGHT IN THE CHURCH-- LETS PRAY.


----------



## pebbles (Nov 20, 2006)

YAHWEHSGIRL said:
			
		

> THE BLOOD OF JESUS BE UPON THIS SPIRIT. THIS IS SO REAL, LETS JUST KEEP THE SAINTS IN PRAYER DURING THIS TIME-- THAT SPIRIT IS PERVASSIVE RIGHT IN THE CHURCH-- LETS PRAY.


 
Amen!!!!


----------



## gn1g (Nov 20, 2006)

CaribbeanQueen said:
			
		

> Question...
> 
> I have heard several pastors talk about the "Spirtual husband/wife". Where someone has a spirit visit them in their sleep that has sexual relations with them. If the person is single, they have a very hard time finding a partner and if they are married they have a very difficult time bonding with their spouse because of that spiritual tie.
> 
> Is this the same thing as Incubi and succubi ?


 
no those are two seperate things.


----------



## pebbles (Nov 20, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> no those are two seperate things.


 
Ah! Thanks! I stand corrected!


----------



## tffy2004 (Nov 20, 2006)

CaribbeanQueen said:
			
		

> Question...
> 
> * I have heard several pastors talk about the "Spirtual husband/wife". Where someone has a spirit visit them in their sleep that has sexual relations with them. If the person is single, they have a very hard time finding a partner and if they are married they have a very difficult time bonding with their spouse because of that spiritual tie.*
> 
> Is this the same thing as Incubi and succubi ?



Can someone expand on this I have never heard of it..


----------



## pink_n_green_iz_me (Nov 20, 2006)

Bklynqueen said:
			
		

> Wow, this is a great, and scary thread. *I was born with a caul over my face *and both me and my twin share a prophecy gift and also see and feel spirits. And I do belive there is a difference between spirits and demons. I used to see spirits of soldiers, children of different eras and spirits that did not know that they were dead. I also used to see angels and demons. When I was small, the way that I could tell the difference between the angel and demon was that the angel had a blinding white aura; he walked in "The light". The demons i ran into were never ugly- they were gorgeous but their aura was blacker than black, dark angels is a fitting name for them. I remeber seeing my guardian angel one day when I was about 4. Ladies, he was a homeless wino and normally wouldn't have went near him, but I was coming home from church and I noticed him;; let go of my mother's hand and went to hold his hand. I can't recall what we spoke about but all I saw was light in his eyes and his smile and he walked hand & hand with me and brought me back to my mother, who was embarrassed. I told her he was my guardian angel but she did not believe me. The demons I saw back then were too numerous and after a while, I got freaked out and block the auras. Now, that I'm blind to them, I let my third eye do the watching. If I am introduced to someone and my spirit doesn't take to them, I say hello and go about my business; I have learned the hard way about ignoring my intuitions. I was also very watchful of my daughter as a baby and still am. I fully believe that demons can go into children at a young age. Ever see a child that seems perfectly fine one day and the next day makes a drastic about face and decides to kill to family cat just for the pleasure? Demons. I've always felt demons trying to ride me because they want to feel the pleasure of the flesh in the flesh. Man, I have to fight all night with my inner strength and Jesus and then the demon gives up. The OP who said that the demons are like the ones in Constantine are excactly right- pay attention to the movie and pay attention to the spirits of those around you; angels and demons do walk among us. I have a whole lot of stories but I think I wrote enough for now..


 
What does that mean?


----------



## daoriginaldiva (Nov 21, 2006)

pink_n_green_iz_me said:
			
		

> What does that mean?




A thin layer of extra skin.


----------



## Bklynqueen (Nov 21, 2006)

pink_n_green_iz_me said:
			
		

> What does that mean?




As DOD said, it is a thin, clear membrane of skin that covers the face, also known as a veil.


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 21, 2006)

Bklynqueen said:
			
		

> As DOD said, it is a thin, clear membrane of skin that covers the face, also known as a veil.


 
How does this get removed from the baby?


----------



## gn1g (Nov 21, 2006)

Bklynqueen, I could sit an listen to your stories for hours on end.  Your fascinating. 

My child sees angels and demons.  Ihad to teach her very early in life to call on the name of Jesus.  She doesn't tell me everything but I wished that she would.  She gave me a full account of her birth including the location and the names of the four angels that accompanied her to earth.  I can't begin to write the names of the angels they must've been hebrew, greek or just plain ole tongues.  SHe told me all of this when she was three.  I wished I would have listen to her more closely i thought that she just liked to talk.


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Nov 22, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> no those are two seperate things.



Thanks for your reply.... can you please explain further?


----------



## senimoni (Nov 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by CaribbeanQueen
Question...

I have heard several pastors talk about the "Spirtual husband/wife". Where someone has a spirit visit them in their sleep that has sexual relations with them. If the person is single, they have a very hard time finding a partner and if they are married they have a very difficult time bonding with their spouse because of that spiritual tie.

Is this the same thing as Incubi and succubi ?



			
				gn1g said:
			
		

> no those are two seperate things.



How is it different...??


----------



## YellowButterfly (Nov 26, 2006)

I am glad you all started this thread because when you go through things  you think you are by yourself or it is just your family and just a few people you have run into.  My little brother, sister and myself were all born with veils as we used to say in the deep south. I believe it is a form of the gift of discernment and that it is tied to some sort of ministry the person is suppose to have which is why the devil tries to attack you so hard. I am a single lady and I have had the encounter of something trying to touch you in the middle of the night or feel something beside you and I started to call on Jesus and pray and it would go away, so I wasn't sure if I was just dreaming. I told one of my friends who is a minister about it and he said he had had the same experience and called on Jesus.  I had a teacher in bible school once tell me out of the blue it could be a persons spirit, without me even asking them anything.
      I have had all kinds of encounters with the spiritual world and have been told I walk in two worlds and that Satan did not like me.( which is OK by me) One night when I was in that little half awake state there was this person who looked like a man but I knew he was a demon told me he would jump out of where he was and come into where I was ( while I was fully awake I presume). At that time my angel  told him he would not dare. I was able to move after that and fully come to because  I was like stuck and couldn't move. She (my angel was alittle white lady with curly hair, very sweet).  She never talks to me directly but I have seen her in some of my premenitions.  Like when one of my favorite clients was going to pass away.  Or ,  when I was going to move to a new city before I knew I was moving for my job and I saw myself  going through alot of things I  assume because of praying for  alot of the crazy mess that goes on here. I have learned that when interceeding I have to pray for covering first before praying for some things. I even went to a church that had so many spirits in it I was constantly in battle. What I learned from that is to ask God to be with you and to be able to pray even in your sleep.  For I woke up one day after going to a prayer meeting to find a gray spirit sitting on my coffee table messing with my dog. A prayer came out of my mouth so beautiful and perfect that I know it was the Holy Spirit because I cannot pray that beautiful of a prayer and it was thrown into this square thing that had formed and opened up high enough so I could not fall in and there was another smaller spirit with it that I did not see at first. I was ok the first night after it happened but I cried like a baby and was afraid to go to sleep the next night.  The lord eventually told me to leave that church because I was going through alot of persecution there because of someone high up in the church personal reasons. Whenever that person was around I felt a nasty disgusting feeling and at the time I did not know that it was coming from that person. I am learning that you can get a feel of how a person's spirit is  and also can feel , see and smell spirits which is something I never thought I would do. 
        I am asking the lord to work with me on not walking in a spirit of fear and as  I get more into the word of God I have started  to learn about dominion and applying and functionally using the word of God. I am more mad at the evil spirits and fighting in the spirit doesn't shake me as much anymore. I need to step up my reading of the world and my obedience level and I believe that things will be a whole lot better so I can be of more use to the lord because I had to over come alot of bitterness and unforgivenes due to my mistreatment at some churches even though I did not bother anyone.  What I kept hearing in the spirit that it was the principalities behind the people and not me.  
         I have also read "He came to set the captives Free " and experieced the demonic attacks. I literally felt my angel poke me in the back to put the book down. I say it was my angel because when I was  I was  in high school and was about to take a summer school class I thought I needed for college,  I removed a date stamp with the optimal time to take the class and before I removed it for some silly reason I asked if my angel is around and I should not take this class let me know.  I felt a poke in my back while sitting on the bed .  No one else was around. I took the class but did not complete it.  I still got in to college and did not need it but was out of the money nonethe less.  I had not felt that poke again until that time.  That time unsolicited, but I am still grateful. I recieved a prayer to say which helped me and told my friends grandmother who even knew before I told her all the information who gave me the book. The person who gave me the book later said she had deliverance ( I did ask if it was because of the book or not).
         I have other things to say but it is too numerous. One thing I know for sure that when you call on Jesus he will answer and help you and that the reading of his word helps you to be stronger and a more beautiful person in general.   I too suffered from depression off and on sought medicall help when I was 18 or 19 for it to no avail because they felt I was OK and just needed to not think about it and was told to just wear a rubber band around my wrist and snap it (no lie) and it cost me  alot of money for them to tell me that  (no meds were given).  Jesus set me free from depression and I know now how to use the bible and prayer.


----------



## chica_canella (Nov 27, 2006)

rootdeep said:
			
		

> WOW. You and your sister are indeed very strong. I dont SEE spirits but I feel them. I've removed people from my circle of friends because of the spirits I feel on them. I always use to say its just a gutt feeling but I'm beginning to embrace it as a gift.
> 
> I have been told I'm weird because I'll dream about something happening a month or so before it happens. Sometimes I forget the dream but when it happens I stump my brain trying to figure out where I saw it.
> 
> The spirit realm is something VERY serious and you have to be VERY aware of your surrondings.


 

OMG! I do too.  And you know how they say a gay man can just tell another gay man, that is just a spirit recognizing another spirit.


----------



## chica_canella (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't think that the book, "He Came to SEt the Captives Free" is one Christians should read.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 27, 2006)

chica_canella said:
			
		

> OMG! I do too. And you know how they say a gay man can just tell another gay man, that is just a spirit recognizing another spirit.


Yes it is   Familiar Spirits....(for they are 'familiar' with one another).

These spirits are also 'transferrable.'


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 27, 2006)

chica_canella said:
			
		

> I don't think that the book, "He Came to SEt the Captives Free" is one Christians should read.


 
  What not, precious one?


----------



## chica_canella (Nov 27, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> What not, precious one?


 


Because it doesn't glorify God or help a Christian to progress in the Word of God.  I just have a feeling through the holy spirit that this is something Christians shouldn't read.


Ever saw, "The Truth Behind Hip Hop"?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 27, 2006)

I did chica, just bits and pieces, it was disturbing to say the least.  But I don't listen to that kind of music anymore.


----------



## chica_canella (Nov 27, 2006)

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> I did chica, just bits and pieces, it was disturbing to say the least. But I don't listen to that kind of music anymore.


 

You know there was one time that I felt the Holy Spirit taking my desire away to listen to secular music. I had been struggling a long time.  I was on the tread mill working out and listening to Keysha Cole and didn't really feel attached, connected or just a desire to listen to it.  It had to be the Holy Spirit. But I kept it on.  At the time I didn't know what it was but God was bringing me out of secular music and my desire to listen to it.

I always need up beat music when exercising or maybe I think I do.  Now, I am listening to some of Beyonce's music again and other secular music which isn't too bad. But I really want to make the transition where I have no desire for secular music.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 27, 2006)

Chica just pray really hard about it!  There are lots of upbeat christian music!  I have become very sensitive to it now.


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 27, 2006)

chica_canella said:
			
		

> You know there was one time that I felt the Holy Spirit taking my desire away to listen to secular music. I had been struggling a long time. I was on the tread mill working out and listening to Keysha Cole and didn't really feel attached, connected or just a desire to listen to it. It had to be the Holy Spirit. But I kept it on. At the time I didn't know what it was but God was bringing me out of secular music and my desire to listen to it.
> 
> I always need up beat music when exercising or maybe I think I do. Now, I am listening to some of Beyonce's music again and other secular music which isn't too bad. But I really want to make the transition where I have no desire for secular music.


 
If I could kindly jump in here.... With regard to your desire to change your music habits, I would say this: it's like there has to be space to allow yourself to transition, to replace that desire/void with something more healthy. Don't get me wrong: God can do a QUICK WORK! I listen mainly to gospel music and I know there's lots of gospel music that can bring energy and fun to your workouts and your life. Fred Hammond is one gospel artist that comes to mind. He has lots of funky R&B beats with the Word of God. Maybe searching some gospel music websites like www.gospelflava.com; or www.nuthinbutgospel.com where you can listen to some gospel tunes so you can begin to change your tastes and find out what kind of gospel music you like and don't like. I also listen to some contemporary Christian music like Crystal Lewis and Nicole C. Mullen as well.

HTH


----------



## chica_canella (Nov 27, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> If I could kindly jump in here.... With regard to your desire to change your music habits, I would say this: it's like there has to be space to allow yourself to transition, to replace that desire/void with something more healthy. Don't get me wrong: God can do a QUICK WORK! I listen mainly to gospel music and I know there's lots of gospel music that can bring energy and fun to your workouts and your life. Fred Hammond is one gospel artist that comes to mind. He has lots of funky R&B beats with the Word of God. Maybe searching some gospel music websites like www.gospelflava.com; or www.nuthinbutgospel.com where you can listen to some gospel tunes so you can begin to change your tastes and find out what kind of gospel music you like and don't like. I also listen to some contemporary Christian music like Crystal Lewis and Nicole C. Mullen as well.
> 
> HTH


 

Yeah, i def think God was doing a quick change on me but I wasn't receptive.   But I will start to pray on it.  Thanks for the sites also.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 27, 2006)

I have learned sooooo much from this entire thread. Wow, just wow....


----------



## metamorfhosis (Jun 20, 2007)

HoneyLemonDrop-

Many psychologists would consider sexual demons as "tactile hallucinations".


----------



## whosthatgurl (Jun 20, 2007)

rootdeep said:
			
		

> This is very true and although it may sound crazy there are many "normal looking" people walking around with demons in them.
> 
> A few years ago at my church this lady kept going to the alter and she was talking to herself. We thought she was just crazy, but she was literally controlled by demons. One Sunday one of the elders wives walked past her and must have felt something weird and hugged the woman and started calling on the name of Jesus. We were about to dismiss service but its like the entire atmosphere changed. Young people were in the choir calling on Jesus. The lady started walking up to people airing out their dirty laundry(Satan knows your secret sins) and telling them they were no different than her. My Pastor annointed her head with oil and kept praying. Do you know this lady threw up on the altar? I was standing in the audience like WHOAAAAAAAAAAAA  . They kept working with the lady and she is NOW a missionary that talks to women in shelters. Her boyfriend would sell her around for drugs and played around with idol worship and thats how the demons came on her.
> 
> ...


ohh, my goodness. . I'm somewhat glad that I came across this thread. . this is SO scary, and I've never heard of anything like this.

My question is, can the act be stopped *and I'm praying right now that I never receive this EVER*


----------

